# Need a Cornbread Recipe, or Two, or Ten



## noboundaries

I've lived in the South, Texas, and the West Coast. I've traveled to all 50 states. The VAST majority of cornbread I've eaten was either dry or flavorless. I've baked cornbread exactly twice in my life, and the results were meh.

There are a cabillion recipes online. I don't have the desire to try them all. Does anybody have a recipe and technique for moist, flavorful cornbread? Sweet, savory, I don't care.

Thanks in advance.

Ray

Oh, and what prompted this was my wife asking questions about baking cornbread for a work pot luck she's having today. I bought her Martha White cornmeal and buttermilk but she felt both her attempts were failures. She took one of them to work.


----------



## JLeonard

I use the one found on the lodge cast iron website. Generally turns out pretty good.
Jim


----------



## zwiller

I'm in for this one.  I had good cornbread like one time and swear it had creamed corn in it.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

Add vanilla pudding mix to keep it moist.


----------



## TNJAKE

Emily makes this one alot. It's pretty awesome. She adds a half cup of diced jalapenos for some heat which is the only thing she adds extra to the recipe.









						Green Chile Cornbread is Flavor-Packed with Corn, Cheese, and Chiles
					

Flavorful and tender green chile cornbread! This easy recipe is packed with corn, cheese, and Anaheim or Hatch green chiles for a moist, flavor-packed side dish.




					www.simplyrecipes.com
				




We use hatch green chilies but any kind of diced green chilies will do
	

		
			
		

		
	








This cornbread about as moist as you can get lol


----------



## LoydB

Here's mine:
1 cup whole grain flour
1 cup milled blue cornmeal
1/4 cup oil
1 egg
1 cup milk
1/2 tsp salt
2 tsp baking Powder

Beat egg & other liquid, mix in dry.
Grease tins with spray.
Bake 20-25 minutes @ 400F.







And some pics:





						Blue Corn Cornbread
					

I broke out the metal 'stones' for my Retsel and made cornbread tonight. The corn was organic blue corn from Heartland Mill. The wheat flour in the recipe was a mixture of hard red and hard white wheat from Pleasant Hill. These, plus some butter and jam, were all we needed for dinner tonight...




					www.thefreshloaf.com


----------



## Brokenhandle

zwiller said:


> I'm in for this one.  I had good cornbread like one time and swear it had creamed corn in it.


I don't eat alot of cornbread but have had pancakes made with creamed corn that was really good! I'll stick around and see if I can learn something!

Ryan


----------



## tbern

really like cornbread so will be following along with this thread too. bookmarks already, thanks!


----------



## noboundaries

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Add vanilla pudding mix to keep it moist.


I've never seen that in any recipe. So I'm definitely intrigued.


----------



## chopsaw

noboundaries said:


> Does anybody have a recipe and technique for moist, flavorful cornbread?


Masa Harina instead of corn meal . Have not used it for corn bread , but do make pancakes with it . They're fantastic . 

Also , while your searching for a method , grab a box mix of Famous Dave's corn bread .


----------



## noboundaries

TNJAKE said:


> Emily makes this one alot.


Thanks, Jake! I could taste it as I read the recipe. Definitely going to give it a try.


----------



## chopsaw

Double post .


----------



## noboundaries

LoydB said:


> Here's mine:
> 1 cup whole grain flour
> 1 cup milled blue cornmeal
> 1/4 cup oil
> 1 egg
> 1 cup milk
> 1/2 tsp salt
> 2 tsp baking Powder
> 
> Beat egg & other liquid, mix in dry.
> Grease tins with spray.
> Bake 20-25 minutes @ 400F.


Thanks, Loyd! I've never seen blue corn in my neck of the woods, so I'll have to look for it.


----------



## noboundaries

chopsaw said:


> Masa Harina instead of corn meal . Have not used it for corn bread , but do make pancakes with it . They're fantastic .
> 
> Also , while your searching for a method , grab a box mix of Famous Dave's corn bread .


Thanks, Rich! Masa Harina is everywhere around here. I don't think I've ever bought any. That's about to change...and scratch corn pancakes just want on this weekend's breakfast plans.

And I can't say I've ever seen the FD's mix. I'm not a Jiffy mix fan because I taste something in it that I don't like. Hopefully it's not in Dave's. I do remember liking their cornbread at a restaurant we've been to years ago.


----------



## chopsaw

noboundaries said:


> I don't think I've ever bought any. That's about to change


Works good to thicken chili too . I saw you mention using beans in another thread .


----------



## noboundaries

Here's the one she did not take to the potluck. Nice looking bake, but doughy and kinda dry, which I have no idea how that could happen. It had chilies and creamed corn in it and used a cultured buttermilk. Real tangy tasting. Now I've got to figure out how to use the leftovers. Not sure I want this in a turkey dressing.


----------



## chopsaw

noboundaries said:


> I don't think I've ever bought any. That's about to change


Works good to thicken chili too . I saw you mention using beans



 Bearcarver
 I think John has a cornbread in his steps .


----------



## noboundaries

One more BTW. The one she took to the potluck was voted the best! (of 2 entries). I think it was a basic recipe with a little cinnamon in it.


----------



## TNJAKE

noboundaries said:


> Here's the one she did not take to the potluck. Nice looking bake, but doughy and kinda dry, which I have no idea how that could happen. It had chilies and creamed corn in it and used a cultured buttermilk. Real tangy tasting. Now I've got to figure out how to use the leftovers. Not sure I want this in a turkey dressing.
> 
> View attachment 647184
> 
> 
> View attachment 647185




 mike243
 mad a cornbread salad for the Tennessee gathering last year that was bomb. A good way to use up leftover cornbread. Stuff was amazing. Maybe he'll share the recipe


----------



## noboundaries

TNJAKE said:


> a cornbread salad


I've never heard of such a thing. And I WANT SOME!


----------



## TNJAKE

noboundaries said:


> I've never heard of such a thing. And I WANT SOME!


I was in the same boat but was amazed. He left the rest with us and we ate it for days. Served cold


----------



## TNJAKE

noboundaries said:


> I've never heard of such a thing. And I WANT SOME!











						Southern Cornbread Salad
					

This delicious Southern Cornbread Recipe brings moist cornbread together with pinto beans, red bell pepper, sweet corn, sun ripened tomatoes, creamy ranch dressing, sharp cheddar, and crisp bacon together into an amazing taste treat.




					www.smalltownwoman.com


----------



## noboundaries

I found a recipe online from "Small town woman" for cornbread Salad. Gonna make it!


----------



## noboundaries

Posted simultaneously!


----------



## civilsmoker

Look up Duff Goldman on the food network.  He did a show with corn bread and chuck chili.  He did nothing but make corn bread at a high-end restaurant for 3 years straight.  It's not just a recipe but cooking technique as well..... BEST EVER!


----------



## kelbro

Two non-negotiable requirements for cornbread, pre-heated cast iron skillet and bacon grease. 

Try one of those 'dry' recipes with a pound of breakfast sausage mixed in.


----------



## noboundaries

civilsmoker said:


> Look up Duff Goldman on the food network.  He did a show with corn bread and chuck chili.  He did nothing but make corn bread at a high-end restaurant for 3 years straight.  It's not just a recipe but cooking technique as well..... BEST EVER!


Will do! Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## noboundaries

kelbro said:


> Two non-negotiable requirements for cornbread, pre-heated cast iron skillet and bacon grease.
> 
> Try one of those 'dry' recipes with a pound of breakfast sausage mixed in.



She did preheat a thick glass baking pan for the first time. It appeared to work nicely.  She doesn't like the taste of CI. 

I do use bacon fat when I cook. I will absolutely use it when I make cornbread.


----------



## chp

I think baking it in a cast iron pan makes any recipe better.


----------



## Sven Svensson

I’m late to the party but hunt down Alton Brown’s cornbread recipe. It’s all cornmeal, no flour, and it uses creamed corn. I’m a cornbread fiend and this is the best recipe I’ve come across thus far.


----------



## noboundaries

Thanks, Sven. We just watched that on a YouTube. A definite player in the lineup, and we've got another can of creamed corn!


----------



## noboundaries

I want to thank everyone for their suggestions and recipes. I've got several recipes to try and several ideas I never expected. It definitely looks like the days of dry and flavorless cornbread are behind us. 

My wife is not a CI frying pan fan at all, but I think I'm gonna get a CI loaf pan good for bread and cornbread. Time will tell if it works as well. 

Ray


----------



## blacknwhite71

Jiffy cornbread mix and add a little honey is what we grew up on.  Its so cheap and you can dr it up to make it however you want add whatever you want, but jiffy as a base is always good.  Crawfish cornbread with jiffy is awesome.

Crawfish Cornbread 1 box Jiffy (do not make according to directions on box!!!) 3 eggs 1 stick of butter, melted 1 cup chopped green onion 1 cup chopped white or yellow onion 1 can rotel tomatoes, drained 2 handfuls grated cheese of choice (I like Colby Jack or Pepper Jack) 1 lb crawfish tails (I coarsely chop mine) Mix all ingredients. Pour into a greased 9x13 pan. Bake at 350 for 40-50 minutes.​


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

TNJAKE said:


> @mike243 mad a cornbread salad for the Tennessee gathering last year that was bomb. A good way to use up leftover cornbread. Stuff was amazing. Maybe he'll share the recipe


Corn Bread Salad is so good.  Always a hit when I take it.

I also big fan of Crawfish Cornbead.  I always get ask for the recipe.  This is mine:





						Cajun Crawfish Cornbread Casserole
					

Making some Cajun Crawfish Cornbread Casserole.  This stuff is really good.  Do not buy china crawfish as you will ruin your dish.  This is what I buy:    Everything ready:    Mixed up and in pan.  Normally use a cast iron pan but taking this to the brewery to meet with friends.    This how...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Then there is Mexican Corn Bread that is very good.  You can search and find many good recipes for it.


----------



## Hockeydudde

I'm late to the party, but fully agree with 

 chopsaw
 . We exclusively use masa harina, never corn meal or corn flour. 
Nixtamalized corn tastes better (for our palettes), and is far more nutritious. If you hunt around, you can even find course massa harina if you want that more toothsome texture. Try looking for Tamal.

Fun anecdote: before the discovery of the Americas, the English word "corn" simply referred to the predominant grain of the region. When the Europeans brought back corn it grew so well everywhere, it became known as corn. Unfortunately, they didn't bring the nixtamalization process which is a problem because the vitamin B in corn is unavailable until it's nixtamalized. So when many people switched to eating corn in Europe, there were massive vitamin B deficiency problems (niacin specifically). Niacin deficiency causes pail skin, mental issues and sensitivity to sunlight. This widespread niacin deficiency is one of the theories on the origin of vampire legends.

So happy early holloween and you should be eating nixtamalized corn .
Ps, hopefully food find this as interesting as I do. Sorry if this was too much if topic.


----------



## zwiller

Hockeydudde said:


> So happy early holloween and you should be eating nixtamalized corn .
> Ps, hopefully food find this as interesting as I do. Sorry if this was too much if topic.


Not at all.  I had forgotten is was corn that caused it but knew the B deficiency/vampire thing.  I take niacin daily.  Proven cholesterol/triglyceride fighter.  

Love threads like this.  Always learn from them.  

FYI Famous Dave's on Amazon $12.95 for 3 boxes prime shipping.

While we're at it, what is your favorite meal when serving cornbread?  I think many folks would do chili but not us.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

zwiller said:


> FYI Famous Dave's on Amazon $12.95 for 3 boxes prime shipping.


Thanks.  I ordered.



zwiller said:


> While we're at it, what is your favorite meal when serving cornbread?


Pot of Pinto Beans


----------



## noboundaries

Hockeydudde, thanks for sharing! I'd never heard ANY of those corn facts or histories. 

Masa harina is on my shopping list.


----------



## Hockeydudde

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Thanks.  I ordered.
> 
> 
> Pot of pinto beans.


Yup. Pinto beans with shredded cheese and something spicy.


----------



## indaswamp

I use the recipe on the back of Aunt Jemima Corn Meal....


----------



## noboundaries

Favorite foods with cornbread?  It's been years, but I remember ham hocks and white beans, chili, and Sloppy Joes with a Mexican twist. That last one morphed out of a cornbread casserole she used to make for the kids. I think it was a Jiffy mix recipe. I'm not a Jiffy fan so it went by the wayside when the kids grew up. 

Until this week, I believe it's been at least 5 years since I ate cornbread. That's all changed. 

Yesterday and this morning I put a square of her reject batch of CB on ham, buzzed it in the MW, added butter and maple syrup. So Good!

My wife used to take leftover cornbread, crumble it in a bowl, add sugar, cinnamon, and milk, then nuke it to eat for breakfast. 

All her cornbread was eaten at the potluck, so the only leftovers are the rejected batch, which she won't eat. More for me!


----------



## Nate52

Sven Svensson said:


> I’m late to the party but hunt down Alton Brown’s cornbread recipe. It’s all cornmeal, no flour, and it uses creamed corn. I’m a cornbread fiend and this is the best recipe I’ve come across thus far.


I came here to post this.

Everyone raves about it. I didn't pay attention to the recipe and used an entire can the first few times I made it. And then tried the one cup that it calls for. Nope. Use the entire can.


----------



## zwiller

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Pot of Pinto Beans


THAT sounds fantastic!!!  



noboundaries said:


> Favorite foods with cornbread?  It's been years, but I remember ham hocks and white beans,


That's what comes to my mind.  Same here too, been forever.  That said, got an Instapot a while back and that thing makes stuff like this a cinch.  No soak and 45m


Nate52 said:


> I came here to post this.
> 
> Everyone raves about it. I didn't pay attention to the recipe and used an entire can the first few times I made it. And then tried the one cup that it calls for. Nope. Use the entire can.


Kinda crazy you posted this.  I looked up the recipe and there are a few versions...  THANKS


----------



## indaswamp

Favorite food with cornbread??? Red Beans and Rice!!!!


----------



## TNJAKE

indaswamp said:


> Favorite food with cornbread??? Red Beans and Rice!!!!










I agree!


----------



## smokeymose

The only time I make cornbread is when we have ham & beans. I've always just used the recipe on the corn meal box. Sometimes it's great, sometimes not (?). I use a small C.I. pan.
Interesting thread!


----------



## chopsaw

noboundaries said:


> My wife is not a CI frying pan fan at all, but I think I'm gonna get a CI loaf pan good for bread and cornbread.


You hear that alot , and it's legit . Some of the pans can emit a " smell " 
. I use mine all the time , and store them out in the open . Keeps them aired out . Lodge sells a rubber clip that goes on the side of the lidded pans and dutch ovens . Airs out the inside during storage . 
Good idea on getting a dedicated pan to use for breads . I have these  6 " that I pre heat and use for corn bread . Love that sizzle when you pour the batter in .













BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Thanks. I ordered.


Brian let me know what you think of the Famous Dave's . 


smokeymose said:


> The only time I make cornbread is when we have ham & beans


Same here . It's a must have for Ham and beans . Made with Great Northern beans of course .


----------



## Sven Svensson

Nate52 said:


> I came here to post this.
> 
> Everyone raves about it. I didn't pay attention to the recipe and used an entire can the first few times I made it. And then tried the one cup that it calls for. Nope. Use the entire can.


Hahaha! I guess I never realized it was one cup. I’ve always used the whole can. Oops. Happy mistake.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

noboundaries said:


> My wife is not a CI frying pan fan at all, but I think I'm gonna get a CI loaf pan good for bread and cornbread. Time will tell if it works as well.


I using my Lodge pan for sourdough today.  They great pans.  I usually make most my corn bread in those large silican muffin pans.  Good severing size and nice and brown all over.


----------



## noboundaries

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Add vanilla pudding mix to keep it moist.


Whew, I mentioned this to my wife and you'da thought I wanted to put dirt in the recipe. I'm still intrigued, though. Might have to try it when she's out of town.

Edit: I looked up the ingredients in instant pudding. Basically, adding a little cornstarch to a cornbread recipe might achieve the same result as adding a pudding mix. Hmmmm...


----------



## smokeymose

chopsaw said:


> Made with Great Northern beans of course .


I'm not allowed to use any other kind of bean by "executive order".
We have one 6" C.I. pan that's never been used for anything but cornbread.
Also by "executive order".....


----------



## chopsaw

I want beans and cornbread .


----------



## chilerelleno

Corn Bread (Bear’s Favorite)
					

Corn Bread  (Bear’s Favorite)  I had to steal this Recipe from my Buddy Jim (SmokinOutBack)(AKA "Porked"), because it sounded just like what I’ve been looking for. I was right, it is Great, so I decided to do a Step by Step of it, and Jim said I should do one (Thanks Jim).  I’ve been trying...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## DRKsmoking

chilerelleno said:


> Corn Bread (Bear’s Favorite)
> 
> 
> Corn Bread  (Bear’s Favorite)  I had to steal this Recipe from my Buddy Jim (SmokinOutBack)(AKA "Porked"), because it sounded just like what I’ve been looking for. I was right, it is Great, so I decided to do a Step by Step of it, and Jim said I should do one (Thanks Jim).  I’ve been trying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.smokingmeatforums.com



Thanks Chile for posting this , I just went there and this looks great. Just replied to Bear and told him also
as I will be doing this soon, as I have some chili on the menu in a couple days

Thanks

David


----------



## motocrash

I use this recipe often : https://mochagirlspitstop.com/rich-and-moist-cornbread/

I adjust the sugar, salt and vanilla for what I'm eating it with.
I most often make it in muffin top pans, makes nine. Any leftovers go in the toaster the next morning.


----------



## noboundaries

The failed, doughy cornbread made fantastic Hoe Cakes fried in bacon fat. Even my wife liked it. 

I grabbed the wrong packet of bacon from the freezer. This was odds and end I usually chop. Doesn't matter, though. Salty, fatty, and delicious.


----------



## Millberry

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Add vanilla pudding mix to keep it moist.


HUH?


----------



## TNJAKE




----------



## texas smokin

Not sure if you're still looking but I recently made some cornbread using the following recipe in a cast iron skillet (a must).  It was pretty damn good.  I'm not a corn in the cornbread person so consider that.


----------



## noboundaries

Thanks, TS! That looks like a solid recipe. Will definitely give it a try. 

It's so interesting to me that most scratch CB recipes have many of the same ingredients but in different amounts. That reassures me I'll find the right combination to a consistently moist recipe.


----------



## texas smokin

noboundaries said:


> Thanks, TS! That looks like a solid recipe. Will definitely give it a try.
> 
> It's so interesting to me that most scratch CB recipes have many of the same ingredients but in different amounts. That reassures me I'll find the right combination to a consistently moist recipe.


Let me know what you come up with.  I love cornbread, more on the sweet side then savory so if you create a good one, let me know.  Are you using a cast iron skillet?


----------



## noboundaries

texas smokin said:


> Are you using a cast iron skillet?


Actually, no. My wife is what's called a "super taster." She can literally tell to 100% accuracy by taste alone if I used a water pan in my smoker or not.  In the past, she said CI pans made everything taste metallic, so I put my well seasoned ones away, or gave them away. Can't quite remember. 

I have some thick bread loaf pans I'll use. Still debating picking up a CI loaf pan. We'll see.


----------



## Hockeydudde

I can't taste the car iron difference, for me the cast iron is all about the crunchy crust it creates. The same can be achieved with any vessel with thermal mass. Corning ware casserole dishes make great cornbread too. The trick is preheating the casserole fully and plenty of butter.

This thread was killing me, so last night my wife made cornbread drop biscuits to go with left over lamb shank and pinto beans. Enjoyed in the recliner with a 3 month old sleeping on my chest and a Bells 2 hearted ale.


----------



## Brokenhandle

So I've never made cornbread,  have had some a few times that was pretty good.  But sometimes weird things pop into my head from who knows where...anyone ever made cornbread waffles?

Ryan


----------



## DRKsmoking

Brokenhandle said:


> weird things pop into my head from who knows where...anyone ever made cornbread waffles?



Only weird if you don't try it , ha ha 
Can taste it now all them golden crunchy squares with syrup flowing over them... wow I got to go have some cake or something

David


----------



## Hockeydudde

Brokenhandle said:


> So I've never made cornbread,  have had some a few times that was pretty good.  But sometimes weird things pop into my head from who knows where...anyone ever made cornbread waffles?
> 
> Ryan


I have waffled cornbread. It's as good as you are imagining.


----------



## motocrash

noboundaries said:


> That reassures me I'll find the right combination to a consistently moist recipe.


The sour cream in the one I proposed makes it moist every time. Using the Jiffy mix makes it fast and easy too.
Some people actually like their CB dry and crumbly? WTF...


----------



## chopsaw

Brokenhandle said:


> .anyone ever made cornbread waffles?


When I made the Masa Harina pancakes I used some of the batter and mixed in left over pulled pork . Cooked it in the waffle iron .


----------



## chopsaw

motocrash said:


> The sour cream in the one I proposed makes it moist every time.


My Daughter puts sour cream in her pancakes . Really good . I bet it's magic in corn bread .


----------



## noboundaries

motocrash said:


> The sour cream in the one I proposed makes it moist every time. Using the Jiffy mix makes it fast and easy too.
> Some people actually like their CB dry and crumbly? WTF...


The one my wife disliked used a cultured buttermilk. It was too doughy and tangy for her. She loved it, though, when I made Hoe Cakes with it. I liked it both ways.

Since starting this thread I've learned that 100% cornmeal can result in dry crumbly cornbread. There's no gluten to hold the structure together. But, like you said, Bill, some folks like it that way. 

Using too little AP flour can have the same dry/crumbly effect. Also, using too much fat can have the same impact as 100% cornmeal. In a cornbread recipe with AP flour, too much fat prevents gluten structure. Same thing happens in bread baking. 

I have cornbread recipes now that use either milk, buttermilk, cultured buttermilk, sour cream, or a combination, as the dairy product. One day when I'm bored, I'll make a mini-loaf recipe of each one to find one that works for me AND my wife.

BTW, each week I bake a flavorful whole wheat bread that uses a combination of whole wheat, whole oats, flax seeds, bread and AP flours. When the current loaf is gone, I may adjust the recipe to include a corn flour just to see how it contributes to the flavor. It never crossed my mind to do so until I started this thread. 

Time for more Hoe Cakes!

Ray


----------



## smokeymose

chopsaw said:


> When I made the Masa Harina pancakes I used some of the batter and mixed in left over pulled pork . Cooked it in the waffle iron .


You're just an "outside the box" kind of guy, Rich!
This thread is making me want a waffle iron, and I really don't need another kitchen gadget.....


----------



## Brokenhandle

smokeymose said:


> You're just an "outside the box" kind of guy, Rich!
> This thread is making me want a waffle iron, and I really don't need another kitchen gadget.....


I just bought one for our son this week! So between this thread and that is where the waffle cornbread came from. 
Interesting thread for sure! I'm learning as well!

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw

smokeymose said:


> You're just an "outside the box" kind of guy, Rich!
> This thread is making me want a waffle iron, and I really don't need another kitchen gadget.....


Leftover stove top stuffing made into a waffle , with a couple slices of turkey and some gravy makes a great breakfast too .


----------



## chopsaw

noboundaries said:


> I may adjust the recipe to include a corn flour just to see how it contributes to the flavor


I mentioned about using it to thicken chili . Give that shot next time . 
I bet it'd be good in that bread , but the bread looked really good as is .


----------



## noboundaries

Thanks, Rich. I'll try floured cornmeal and masa harina at different times in my bread recipe. Definitely looking forward to it.

Change of subject.

Soooo, I've said a couple of times in this thread I am not a fan of the Jiffy mix. Many love it. So, to be fair, I looked up the ingredients to see if I could determine which one could be causing the off-flavor I dislike. I even looked up the descriptions of the ones that have long scientific names.

Ignorance was bliss.

Most sounded harmless, except two. One is also used as fertilizer. And one, listed only by three initials, put me off EVER considering Jiffy mix again. If you like the Jiffy mix, you've been warned. I won't post the description here out of respect. The description is the problem and how it is used elsewhere as medicine for those who need it.

Evidently, it is used widely in the food industry as a preservative, but many are eliminating it from their ingredients. I immediately checked my cabinets and freezer. I looked for it in other ingredient lists. I only found it in a box of Stovetop stuffing.

Scratch Stovetop, too.

I really struggled with whether I should press the "post reply" button. The ingredient? BHT. It keeps fat from going rancid in highly processed foods.


----------



## chopsaw

smokeymose said:


> You're just an "outside the box" kind of guy, Rich!
> This thread is making me want a waffle iron, and I really don't need another kitchen gadget.....


Dan , just in case you need a nudge . I did these a couple weeks ago . 
Smoked brisket hash in masa harina waffle .





Next day was a breakfast sandwich . 
2 eggs , sausage , bacon and cheese . Masa waffle .


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ

I've always been happy using the recipe on the Indian Head corn meal bag (copied below).  I favor the yellow corn meal, maybe more for the aesthetics, and will occasionally add some chopped up jalapeños.   I've not experimented beyond that.  Always cooked in a preheated cast-iron skillet.


GOLDEN YELLOW CORN BREAD OR CORN MUFFINS​1 cup *Indian Head Yellow Corn Meal*
1 cup all-purpose flour
¼ cup sugar
1 teaspoon salt
3 teaspoons baking powder
¼ cup oil
1 cup milk
1 egg, beaten
*Corn Bread:*
Preheat oven to 425 degrees. Combine corn meal, flour, sugar, baking powder and salt in a bowl. Mix oil, egg, and milk together and add to dry ingredients, mixing until batter is uniform. Bake in a greased 9”x9”x2” pan for 20-25 minutes.
*Corn Muffins:*
Pour corn meal batter into greased or line muffin tins, filling about 2/3 full. Bake at 425 degrees for 15-20 minutes. Makes 12 muffins.
*Recipe Variation:*
**For a sweeter, moister corn bread or muffin, make these changes to the recipe above: use 2/3 cup milk, ½ cup sugar, ½ cup oil and 2 eggs. Reduce the heat to 400 degrees. Bake for 20-25 minutes.


----------



## FreshGround

For those who like the crispy edges, you might try hot water cornbread.  It's simple and gives you all the crispy you could want:

400 grams corn flour
100 grams bread or AP flour
1 tsp of salt
2 cups boiling water (approx)

Whisk the dry ingredients together, then slowly add the boiling water while mixing with a spoon.  You want all the dry ingredients moistened but a thick dough.  And that's it for the dough/batter.

Heat some oil in a pan.  I like to use my cast iron pan for this.

You can shape the dough into smooth little cakes before frying them in the oil.  But I like crispy so I just scoop up some batter in a big spoon and then use another spoon to push some of the batter into the hot oil.  The irregular surface gives a higher surface area to volume ratio and that's  where the crispy comes from.  Fry until they are golden brown, turning them over a time or two.  Remove and drain.

I like to serve them with butter or maple syrup, but the possibilities are endless.  And though I haven't done this myself, I don't see why you couldn't add some finely chopped jalapeno to the batter before frying to get a little kick.


----------

